# Lincoln Trail FT



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any news??


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Only thing i heard is 4rth series of the derby will be in the morning.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

9 dogs to the 4th series of the derby.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

john h. said:


> 9 dogs to the 4th series of the derby.


got any numbers? thanks


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

31 back for land blind in the Open. 

Gene


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Derby results:

1) Rocka (Dorobek)
2) Buck (Hughes/Lister)
3) Aggie (Henard) 
4) ? (Hillman)
RJ Moody


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

John, 

Congratulations on the red ribbon! Thanks for keeping us posted on what's happening.

John


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Way to go Jeff!!! 2 trials 1st & 3rd, not bad for a Arkansas boy.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks John.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Second and third series of the open was a land blind then invitation to run water blind. Double blind. 

14 back to the fourth series.

Gene


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone have a list of the 14 back to the Open 4th or know how the AM and Q are going?

Thanks


----------



## chocolat lab (Feb 18, 2008)

good day
since i d ont know the short name of the dog can you put the registry name
thank you


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I know that Joe Harp has Vickie Worthington's two dogs back.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Joe Harp won the Q and Trey Larwence got 2nd


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

I do know that I could not go to the trial this weekend because of an expecting Momma. Diamond had her puppies and we ended up with 5 live wires. I have lived this trial via phone with Jimmie and birth of puppy one by one, all night long starting at 12:00 am this morning. I do know a little "sumpan" though. I have a dog with an FC in front of her name now! China won the Open and qualified her for both the National Am and the National Open. I believe it was worth staying up all night for this!!! I had planned on sleeping this afternoon to catch up on my sleep, however I am not sleepy now. 

Placements
1st China
2nd Hines with Cody
3rd Jackie McKay
4th Marth Blank


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Congrats to Jimmy, Debbie and China on the new initials. What a great accomplishment and congrats on the new puppies. I am sure you are tired Debbie. Get some sleep, just not tonight. Congrats again

Dan


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

Forgot to tell the funniest part. The last puppy born was born in the backseat of my new truck!! Diamond had trouble having the last one so we took a trip to the vets office and got a shot. The vet said that she would have it within an hour. She had it going down the highway. I had to pull over and help with the birth.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmie now 2 bullets at the National Am.... Good Luck


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Jimmie Darnell said:


> Diamond had her puppies and we ended up with 5 live wires. I have lived this trial via phone with Jimmie and birth of puppy one by one, all night long starting at 12:00 am this morning. I do know a little "sumpan" though. I have a dog with an FC in front of her name now! China won the Open and qualified her for both the National Am and the National Open.


*Congratulations on the very productive weekend!* 

 ps Jake was only entered in the Am, right?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah for Diamond and FC China, doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Gaspasser (Jan 29, 2008)

Way to go Jackie McKay and "Player"!!!!!
Last week an open win and this week an open 3rd. You truly deserve it Jackie has been involved in field trials for over 35 years; running dogs, judging, and never stops helping new people as they are just getting started in the sport. She truly deserves to have "Player" and all the success that is still yet to come. Keep tearing it up.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Jackie and John, congrats, didn't know about the open win, that is so great!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

congratulations Jimmie on the win and the puppies.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I have HUGE congrats to Debbie and Jimmy on China and her new FC title. It could not happen to better people. They are just the best.

What is the word on the AM?


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Jeff Henard and "Aggie".....2 derbies....1st and 3rd. WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrats to Lanier Fogg on his 2nd place on the Am. with Dash!


John


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats jimmy, and lanier. also to jeff henard. great work guys!


----------

